# Concealed carry on my boat?



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if in Ohio, fishing Lake Erie, you can have your weapon on you?Thanks for any info.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I think as long as you have a permit and it has to be stored (locked)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snagless-1 said:


> Does anyone know if in Ohio, fishing Lake Erie, you can have your weapon on you?Thanks for any info.


Yes but don't go to Canada....

google Ohio Boat Operator's Guide....
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws#717

*Firearm Restrictions/Concealed Carry*
ORC 1547.69 & 2923.12
Except for persons legally engaged in hunting, no person shall discharge a firearm while in or on a vessel.

Except for persons legally engaged in hunting OR persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a loaded firearm in a vessel in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger.

Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.

Interpretation of Ohio's CCL for handguns (ORC 2923.12) is administered by the Ohio Attorney General's Office (ohioattorneygeneral.gov). Not all states honor Ohio's concealed carry law. Find a listing of reciprocity agreements at ohioattorneygeneral.gov.

Handguns are restricted in Canada. Know the law before you leave U.S. waters. www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca

This section does not apply to the possession or discharge of a U.S. Coast Guard approved distress signaling device when the device is possessed or used for the purpose of giving a distress signal. Such signaling devices shall only be loaded immediately prior to discharging a legal signal of distress.

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel in violation of this section.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No reason to lock a firearm if you have a CCW. Thats the purpose of the CCW.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes you can. I usually carry if I’m getting back to the ramp after dark. Boat ramps attract sketchy people after the sun goes down.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Open carry for the night bite


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Always carrying on the boat.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Beware all pirates.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

B Ron 11 said:


> Beware all pirates.


 mines for if I see the BIGFOOT.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn’t have any beer on the boat if you carry. If so make sure you don’t drink any.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Fact


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I wouldn’t have any beer on the boat if you carry. If so make sure you don’t drink any.



That is a definite fact....I would advise not to have any alcohol on board if your carrying


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I was boarded by the Coast Guard twice and all the want is control of the weapon while they are on board.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> That is a definite fact....I would advise not to have any alcohol on board if your carrying


I read if you have a ccw and carrying, and drinking, you will lose your ccw


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Drinking and carrying is a BIG no no....


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Back in the 80's, I used to carry my pellet gun up on Griggs reservoir because of the snakes..Got stopped for inspection. Purposely failed so I didn't have to empty the locker.
(Darn officer, must have forgot my safety flag!)

Not long after that, I had a run in with some skiers and they seemed to think they owned the water. The man on ski's kept swerving into my path, just missing the bow.. (Did this several times). I told John, "i'll be damned there will be a 3rd time." sure enough, the clown tried it again. I just hit the throttle on the 70 and the boat jumped up.. He got out of the way. saw him standing near the shore without his ski's. He was waving to me..(only using 1 finger though) should have shot him in the butt with the pellet gun


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I wouldn’t have any beer on the boat if you carry. If so make sure you don’t drink any.


I don't allow any alcohol on my boat period...if something were to ever happen I want everyone on board to have a clear head...we can drink all we want after we get home or wherever we are going


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I don't allow any alcohol on my boat period...if something were to ever happen I want everyone on board to have a clear head...we can drink all we want after we get home or wherever we are going


You try to tell your squeeze she ain’t going. You kidden me? Beer in her hand on the boat in the sun, she’s happy as a lark. Momma pays for the boat too. Lol. But I never drink on the boat nor do I carry when she is.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

here's a question when stopped by CC for courtesy/inspection check do you announce upfront that you have cwp and have the gun onboard or wait for them to ask are there any firearms onboard?


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> I don't allow any alcohol on my boat period...if something were to ever happen I want everyone on board to have a clear head...we can drink all we want after we get home or wherever we are going


To each their own and it's a Free Country, but one of the most satisfying moments in life is being out on Erie and having a cold beer with old, close, longtime friends...and family...after limiting out on Walleye.
Add in a sunset and a flat Lake....and you're living well, IMHO.
Emphasis on A beer. Or two.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fisherman 2 said:


> here's a question when stopped by CC for courtesy/inspection check do you announce upfront that you have cwp and have the gun onboard or wait for them to ask are there any firearms onboard?


Just like when your pulled over. You should. Both times I got pulled over and let them know up front I was carrying they seem to really appreciate letting them know. Actually I think I got warnings both times. But in all honestly I think they know before that walk to the vehicle but why try an hide it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fisherman 2 said:


> here's a question when stopped by CC for courtesy/inspection check do you announce upfront that you have cwp and have the gun onboard or wait for them to ask are there any firearms onboard?


It should be the first thing out of your mouth.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^THIS....

And yes...it's the law to inform of a CCW even on a boat.

Copy and pasted from here: https://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov...ublications/Concealed-Carry-Laws-Manual-(PDF)

_If a person is stopped for a law enforcement purpose and is carrying a concealed handgun as a CCW licensee, *whether in a motor vehicle or not, *he *shall promptly inform* the law enforcement officer that he is carrying a concealed handgun. If in a vehicle, the licensee shall remain in the vehicle and keep his hands in plain sight at all times. Violating this section of law is a rst-degree misdemeanor, and in addition to any other penalty handed down by a court, may result in the suspension of the person’s concealed handgun license for one year. A permit holder is not required to inform law enforcement of his status if he is not carrying a firearm._


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When you are pulled over in your motor vehicle the officer has usually already ran your plate and is well aware that you have a CCW permit and more than likely are carrying. With this being said, I would ALWAYS inform the officer as soon as they approached my vehicle.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

By law you have to tell law enforcement you are carrying. If you don't and they see it it's a good way to get shot these days too.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

With both hands on the wheel...


----------



## Biersmith (Apr 18, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> With both hands on the wheel...


I'm at the boat ramp at zero dark thirty. It's private and I'm usually the only one there. I'm ALWAYS carrying concealed. Same coming off the water. Also, ok to carry in the latrine but not a state building in a park.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

99% of the time I am launching prior to sun up at which time I open carry. Once under power I normally take my weapon off and have it within reach as I most often fish alone.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> With both hands on the wheel...


You mean you don't reach for it to show the officer when stating you have a CCW?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> You mean you don't reach for it to show the officer when stating you have a CCW?


Never done that before. Try an see what happens. Keep us posted...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Never done that before. Try an see what happens. Keep us posted...


Lol...I don't think I'd be around to keep everyone posted...


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Does not have to be locked. And I bet that guy on Mosquito several years ago where two guys came out in a boat and had him hand over his outboard motor wished he had a CCW permit and weapon.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> To each their own and it's a Free Country, but one of the most satisfying moments in life is being out on Erie and having a cold beer with old, close, longtime friends...and family...after limiting out on Walleye.
> Add in a sunset and a flat Lake....and you're living well, IMHO.
> Emphasis on A beer. Or two.


i dont have to have a beer to have a satisfying moment in my life...its common knowledge on my boat no alcohol, and ive never had any complaints from anyone....and ive had very saitisfying moments out before dawn with frineds and loved ones watching the sun come up on the lake with a coffee in my hand...just sayin, its all in what you make of it


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i dont have to have a beer to have a satisfying moment in my life...its common knowledge on my boat no alcohol, and ive never had any complaints from anyone....and ive had very saitisfying moments out before dawn with frineds and loved ones watching the sun come up on the lake with a coffee in my hand...just sayin, its all in what you make of it


Haha, I believe that’s exactly what he meant by “To each his own”.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Also when launching at metro parks launch(Rocky River),is legal?


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> i dont have to have a beer to have a satisfying moment in my life...its common knowledge on my boat no alcohol, and ive never had any complaints from anyone....and ive had very saitisfying moments out before dawn with frineds and loved ones watching the sun come up on the lake with a coffee in my hand...just sayin, its all in what you make of it


Your boat, your rules. Just be polite and make sure anyone you invite is aware of your policies well in advance. 
Many years later I am still feuding with a fool who sprung that, and no smoking, on me on the ramp at 6:30 am. I was not at all amused at losing that day of fishing and wasting that drive.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> *When you are pulled over in your motor vehicle the officer has usually already ran your plate and is well aware that you have a CCW permit *and more than likely are carrying. With this being said, I would ALWAYS inform the officer as soon as they approached my vehicle.


Yep!
Where some get confused about conceal carry is they think 'duty to inform' only applies if you are pulled over in a car/truck/motorcycle or another motorized form of transportation on the street.
When in fact, if you are riding a bicycle...walking down the street or on public waters in a boat in Ohio and an LEO stops you for law enforcement purposes and you are carrying you must inform.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

how about if at the ramp a CO comes up and asks to see your fishing license and your catch...do you tell him you have a cwp and have a gun in the boat? do you think a 3 min check of license and catch would then turn into a half hour of detainment, questioning and checking..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't matter the circumstances. The law says you have to immediately tell them, and they take it seriously.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Some are trying to have that changed where you no longer need to let anybody know you are carrying..............If this passes i will still inform the proper people at the correct time


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

op did not specify a ccw or not, if you dont have a ccw you can not carry on a boat in ohio. If you do you can carry freely the same as any where else it is legal


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

i'm not trying to be difficult here just trying to figure it out...one day last year I was done fishing had the boat loaded on the trailer tying it down, my gun was in the truck and I was at the back of the trailer, a CO pulles up next to me and asks how I did and then we just chit chated for a bit about the fishing...do I need to tell him about my cwp while just having a casual conversation?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's worded that you must state it immediately if "stopped for law enforcement purposes", so I would say in that instance no. Still wouldn't hurt, but not required.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fisherman 2 said:


> how about if at the ramp a CO comes up and asks to see your fishing license and your catch...do you tell him you have a cwp and have a gun in the boat? *do you think a 3 min check of license and catch would then turn into a half hour of detainment, questioning and checking..*


Have had my ccp since they became law several years ago and had the occasion to inform maybe 3-4 times. Including last year at the docks at CJ Brown on a boat safety inspection of which I instigated.
Knock on wood, have yet to have my detainment time increased any longer than it took me to relay the info that I was cc'ing and location of my firearm.
Not saying extra detainment time can't happen due to extenuating circumstances but I have never had any other kind of response but a positive one from the LEO involved. Maybe a quick "Thank you for letting me know" or at the very most "please don't reach for it or get it out".

Of course, the few times I've been pulled over in my car, before LEO gets to my car, I have my drivers license and CCL in hand with hands in plain view either on the steering wheel or both hands out the window.
Putting myself in the LEO's position of being totally exposed for the most part while approaching a strangers vehicle, the more I can make the LEO feel more 'at ease' the better the outcome of the whole stop.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Farmhand said:


> op did not specify a ccw or not, if you dont have a ccw you can not carry on a boat in ohio. If you do you can carry freely the same as any where else it is legal


I don’t think this is totally true. If you don’t have a CCW and your in a boat, you can still have a firearm in the boat as long as it’s LOCKED in a compartment and unloaded.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

guppygill said:


> I don’t think this is totally true. If you don’t have a CCW and your in a boat, you can still have a firearm in the boat as long as it’s LOCKED in a compartment and unloaded.


Not true.........As a duck hunter i can tell you that my gun while in the boat is not locked up or unloaded


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you are on say, Tappan Lake in mid September and do not have a CCW, you can still have a weapon on board if you have a hunting license. I have a CCW but when I didn't have one, spent many a day fishing and shooting squirrels from the boat, both with a shotgun, 22 rifle and pistol. I do always have it out in plain site though, no need to lock it up


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Redheads said:


> Not true.........As a duck hunter i can tell you that my gun while in the boat is not locked up or unloaded


True, just talking about in boat, not hunting.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Because if you not hunting, technically you can Open Carry in Ohio, but has to be locked up in any transporting vehicle, except if your humtimg


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Farmhand,
guppygill, Redheads and Hatchetman are all correct.

Go back to page 1,post 4 of this thread and read Snakecharmer's post.
It's very clear explaining the laws in Ohio pertaining to having a firearm on a boat.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

You only need a license in Ohio to conceal your firearm. Ohio is still an open carry state.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mkalink said:


> You only need a license in Ohio to conceal your firearm. Ohio is still an open carry state.


Exactly...wasn't sure if I was missing something in this whole conversation.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

you can't open carry a handgun in a boat without a ccw permit. hunting is a different strory


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

You can open carry anywhere in Ohio it the law. It’s against the law to hide the weapon. Unless posted like banks and govt buildings.



Farmhand said:


> you can't open carry a handgun in a boat without a ccw permit. hunting is a different strory


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You can open carry anywhere in Ohio including your watercraft. Only places that display “no weapons” are off limits.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specwar said:


> You can open carry anywhere in Ohio including your watercraft. Only places that display “no weapons” are off limits.


I was under the impression that open carry wasn't an option once you stepped onto a vessel in Ohio...it has to be locked up and unloaded unless you have a CCW or you're hunting...why does this issue seem to vary in opinions?
From what I understand, open carry doesn't apply when boarding a vessel.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

A boat is certainly a transporting vessel. 
Here it is again without the hunting exemption;


Snakecharmer said:


> Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Same reason why we have the actions open in our hunting long guns while they are in the vehicle.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As I understand it, the right to open carry ends once you get in a vehicle or boat. I have no idea why.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ll be dammed, I was breaking the law before I got my permit


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I think you should maybe read the laws on conceal carry on the Ohio Attorney General website. While your getting some good info here, a public forum isn't the place for 100% accurate information on a subject like this. Alot of I thinks and I've heard type input on forums.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Last fall I was putting my boat on trailer and was checked by the ODNR Officer at Mazurik's launch. 
As soon as contact was made I informed him I was carrying and had my permit to carry.
He did not even blink an eye. Allowed me to finish loading boat and moved on.


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

snagless-1 said:


> Does anyone know if in Ohio, fishing Lake Erie, you can have your weapon on you?Thanks for any info.


Yes in Ohio Waters and any reciprocating state. 
No Alcohol usage of course
You must tell any LE that stops you that you are carrying same as in a vehicle, same rules apply


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Specwar said:


> I’ll be dammed, I was breaking the law before I got my permit


Picked up the habit from the older men in the family, always carried when and how I thought was prudent. The changing laws just made it legal. 
Back in the day as long as you were behaving and discrete about it, it just got a wink and a nod from local LE. And I am not so sure that wasn't a better system but I doubt we could go back to it, LEOs have changed, people have changed....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

loweman165 said:


> I think you should maybe read the laws on conceal carry on the Ohio Attorney General website. While your getting some good info here, a public forum isn't the place for 100% accurate information on a subject like this. Alot of I thinks and I've heard type input on forums.


Thats because the laws can be interpreted in different ways...no matter where you read them at.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

lawrence1 said:


> A boat is certainly a transporting vessel.
> Here it is again without the hunting exemption;


Like this statement right out of the book...
It goes from no one being aloud to carry on a boat unless you have ccw, to everyone being aloud to open carry on a boat as long as it's visible and the action is open.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Wish the fish were biting.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Except for persons legally licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Ohio, no person shall transport or have a firearm in a vessel, unless it is unloaded and carried in a closed package, box, or case OR in plain sight with the action open or the weapon stripped.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It goes from- you're only allowed to carry on a boat when you have a CCW, to anyone being allowed to carry on a boat as long as it's in a case/box and unloaded, to everyone being able to carry on a boat as long as it's in plain view and the action is open....am I the only one who reads it this way???
It's written awfully stupid in my opinion...just like other laws.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> It goes from- you're only allowed to carry on a boat when you have a CCW, to anyone being allowed to carry on a boat as long as it's in a case/box and unloaded, to everyone being able to carry on a boat as long as it's in plain view and the action is open....am I the only one who reads it this way???
> It's written awfully stupid in my opinion...just like other laws.


be careful of terminology that may be legal use... in a vehicle and unloaded & in case is not considered "carry" - it would be "transport". plain view and action open is not quite the same either esp if a amo is easily within reach.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

another grey area is when on a boat that has living quarters. that may be considered a residence - esp if not moving - and rules may be different there too. best is to have a CCW and then you are mostly ok other than the exclusion zones.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

the way the world is now everyone who qualifies should have a cwp and carry.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

privateer said:


> be careful of terminology that may be legal use... in a vehicle and unloaded & in case is not considered "carry" - it would be "transport". plain view and action open is not quite the same either esp if a amo is easily within reach.


Yeah I understand now, it's just worded weird and can be interpreted differently...seems there could be a way to make it a little more clear...guess thats why attorneys are needed


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Yeah I understand now, it's just worded weird and can be interpreted differently...seems there could be a way to make it a little more clear...guess thats why attorneys are needed


the English language is very ambiguous and then legaleze complicates it purposely so that the average person does not understand and then the gov attorneys may mold it to the moment... am i cynical or what...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

privateer said:


> the English language is very ambiguous and then legaleze complicates it purposely so that the average person does not understand and then the gov attorneys may mold it to the moment... am i cynical or what...


It's true.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

fisherman 2 said:


> the way the world is now everyone who qualifies should have a cwp and carry.


Unless you are one of the folks who are not interested in voluntarily registering as a firearm owner.
Personally, I only carry when I think it is prudent. 98 percent of the places I might be, fishing or otherwise, it is just not needed IMO. Of course, that can be area specific, your area might be different. 

And there are places I just don't go as I am not out looking for trouble, the bank near the homeless camp, the beach where groups of youngins go to power drink, college bars on $20 all you can drink night.... lol


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn’t let that stop you from getting your CCW. If you legally purchase firearms, there is a paper trail on you. Once you do the NICS and fill out a 4473 the government knows that your a gun owner. And as far as not carrying, you are correct. You don’t need a firearm 99.99% of the time. You will never need a firearm until you do. But you will never know when that time will come, if ever, until it happens. And it could be anywhere any time.


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss (Jun 9, 2017)

I always carry on my boats and have my CCW. Sometimes I open carry and sometimes I conceal. Several times I have been open carrying within sight of a DNR officer in their vehicle with a stringer full of fish and they just wave out the window at me and say nothing. One time I practically forced them to check my fishing license and told them about my concealed pistol. They cared not. Most of them appreciate that you carry and why you do so.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

muddy's right if you don't go to the dangerous places then chances are you'll never need to use it...BUT as said you can never know when that time may come...i'm not worried about terroists but say your standing in line at Walmart guy comes in to shoot his wife, ex wife, girlfriend cashier for whatever reason, you need to be able to defend yourself so you, your wife or kids don't end up being colatteral damage...one good piece of advice is where ever your at pay attention to your surroundings, try not to be caught offgaurd or surprised.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Pooka said:


> Unless you are one of the folks who are not interested in voluntarily registering as a firearm owner.
> Personally, I only carry when I think it is prudent. 98 percent of the places I might be, fishing or otherwise, it is just not needed IMO. Of course, that can be area specific, your area might be different.
> 
> And there are places I just don't go as I am not out looking for trouble, the bank near the homeless camp, the beach where groups of youngins go to power drink, college bars on $20 all you can drink night.... lol


Funny thing as I read this I am getting ready for church, as Pastor, I carry during church and have a security team who are trained. Certainly is not consider "98 percent of the places" safe and not needed to carry in a Church of all places. 
IMO people have changed.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Muddy said:


> I wouldn’t let that stop you from getting your CCW. If you legally purchase firearms, there is a paper trail on you. Once you do the NICS and fill out a 4473 the government knows that your a gun owner. And as far as not carrying, you are correct. You don’t need a firearm 99.99% of the time. You will never need a firearm until you do. But you will never know when that time will come, if ever, until it happens. And it could be anywhere any time.


I wouldn't know anything about the paperwork. 
If you want to talk about "what if's", you are far more likely to be stuck by lightening than to need your firearm on any given day. --Unless you are up to something. (again that might be area specific)
It is not a popular opinion in some circles however, I am not a fan of constant carry as a security blanket or a fashion statement as many seem to do.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> Funny thing as I read this I am getting ready for church, as Pastor, I carry during church and have a security team who are trained. Certainly is not consider "98 percent of the places" safe and not needed to carry in a Church of all places.
> IMO people have changed.


Yeah, don't get me started on carrying in Church. I am guessing you would definitely not like my opinion on that.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Pooka said:


> If you want to talk about "what if's", you are far more likely to be stuck by lightening than to need your firearm on any given day. --Unless you are up to something. (again that might be area specific)
> It is not a popular opinion in some circles however, I am not a fan of constant carry as a security blanket or a fashion statement as many seem to do.


I can't control the lightening strike, but I can certainly at least have a chance to defend and have input myself if I am carrying.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

PDNaz said:


> I can't control the lightening strike, but I can certainly at least have a chance to defend and have input myself if I am carrying.


I commend you for having the foresight to protect your flock. Better to be prepared than not . We are in a different era.I have read enough about the extreme firearm carriers and observed some of the mentality that is discussed in the CPL class and just shake my head. Just for the record, I , too, carry on my boat. Not for protection (Pirates?) but for the sake of not leaving it my truck so if broken into , it does not land in the wrong hands.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Never seen a person that is carrying concealed trying to make a fashion statement.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just got back from Florida where we rented a boat for 5 days while I was there, during that time 3 different boats of illegals were caught within less than 5 miles of where we were docked, there were 10 arrested and 4 got away. These are desperate people willing to do anything, and you are darn right I had my gun with me the whole time I was on the water!!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

For you questionable hunters in the group... I can assure you if your carrying your shotgun it better be unloaded until your anchored to hunt or in your blind, or solid ground. It's no different then carrying it loaded in your car in Ohio. A loaded firearm of any configuration in a vessel is unlawful in Ohio unless you carry the CCW license and the suitable weapon. So you duck hunters with a CCW can't run with a loaded shotgun in your boat during Duck season.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> For you questionable hunters in the group... I can assure you if your carrying your shotgun it better be unloaded until your anchored to hunt or in your blind, or solid ground. It's no different then carrying it loaded in your car in Ohio. A loaded firearm of any configuration in a vessel is unlawful in Ohio unless you carry the CCW license and the suitable weapon. So you duck hunters with a CCW can't run with a loaded shotgun in your boat during Duck season.


If we're shooting a cripple is the only time it may be loaded, that has been argued, and is allowed as long as your not being stupid!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

s.a.m said:


> If we're shooting a cripple is the only time it may be loaded, that has been argued, and is allowed as long as your not being stupid!


As long as you are not motoring and your forward momentum has stopped ..............shoot away


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a CCL and ALWAYS carry. I'd rather take my chances with the judge than with a meth head in the launch area. I know some of you don't agree, but it works for ME.
As for the preacher carrying in church, i'm behind you all the way. You guys that don't agree, did you see the video of that last screwball stand in the church and indiscrimently start firing at the parishners? Absolutely terrifying.
I have NO problem with any law abiding citizen carrying to defend life and liberty, especially in a house of worship.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Popspastime said:


> For you questionable hunters in the group... I can assure you if your carrying your shotgun it better be unloaded until your anchored to hunt or in your blind, or solid ground. It's no different then carrying it loaded in your car in Ohio. A loaded firearm of any configuration in a vessel is unlawful in Ohio unless you carry the CCW license and the suitable weapon. So you duck hunters with a CCW can't run with a loaded shotgun in your boat during Duck season.


Never heard this before. Is there a precedent for this? How does "Except for persons legally engaged in hunting" not cover this? 
Asking for a questionable, less than scrupulous, dope smokin, green party liberal, float huntin, duck hunter friend.



Redheads said:


> As long as you are not motoring and your forward momentum has stopped ..............shoot away


^^^this^^^


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Cripples are a grey area,...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

s.a.m said:


> If we're shooting a cripple is the only time it may be loaded, that has been argued, and is allowed as long as your not being stupid!





s.a.m said:


> Cripples are a grey area,...


No, the grey area is being stupid.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know of any"forward motion" rule. I do know that you are not allowed to pursue game under power but have never seen anything in regards to "forward motion". I hunt pretty regularly on Piedmont/Clendening while fishing with my trolling motor and shoot squirrels in the process. The under power restriction always referred to the gas motor as in running them down or as I have seen on one occasion flushing the ducks under power. That was before cell phones so I couldn't report him.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

.[/QUOTE]I can attest that forward motion applies in Michigan , as in chasing down a cripple stopping the motor prior to discharge. If you are under any forward motion from a motor , you are in violation.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

From the us fish and wildlife regulation for migratory game bird.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always carry while fishing, especially getting to the ramp after dark..... I figure the puppy can keep their attention for me to acquire good sight placement , I back him up .....so far so good, but really don't go like I use to around here


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Popspastime said:


> For you questionable hunters in the group... I can assure you if your carrying your shotgun it better be unloaded until your anchored to hunt or in your blind, or solid ground. It's no different then carrying it loaded in your car in Ohio. A loaded firearm of any configuration in a vessel is unlawful in Ohio unless you carry the CCW license and the suitable weapon. So you duck hunters with a CCW can't run with a loaded shotgun in your boat during Duck season.


For you questionable rule interpreters in the group Please enlighten us or assure us of this rule you are so confident in


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> Never seen a person that is carrying concealed trying to make a fashion statement.


If he/she are, they aren't 'concealed' carrying very well.
But FWIW...I do have a rather fav. CCW that has dark gray stocks that I often CC when wearing my matching gray underwear.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

kisherfisher said:


> .


I can attest that forward motion applies in Michigan , as in chasing down a cripple stopping the motor prior to discharge. If you are under any forward motion from a motor , you are in violation.[/QUOTE]

As I understand it, that is also how it works in WV. Drift, wind, paddle, is OK but not mechanical motion.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Pooka said:


> I can attest that forward motion applies in Michigan , as in chasing down a cripple stopping the motor prior to discharge. If you are under any forward motion from a motor , you are in violation.


As I understand it, that is also how it works in WV. Drift, wind, paddle, is OK but not mechanical motion.[/QUOTE]It's the same in every state as migratory game is under federal jurisdiction.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

PDNaz said:


> Funny thing as I read this I am getting ready for church, as Pastor, I carry during church and have a security team who are trained. Certainly is not consider "98 percent of the places" safe and not needed to carry in a Church of all places.
> IMO people have changed.


Evil/disturbed people know where gun free zones are. They are slowly learning the hard way, we've had enough. It's the people on the left that are the slowest learners.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Specwar said:


> When you are pulled over in your motor vehicle the officer has usually already ran your plate and is well aware that you have a CCW permit and more than likely are carrying. With this being said, I would ALWAYS inform the officer as soon as they approached my vehicle.





Muddy said:


> I wouldn’t let that stop you from getting your CCW. If you legally purchase firearms, there is a paper trail on you. Once you do the NICS and fill out a 4473 the government knows that your a gun owner. And as far as not carrying, you are correct. You don’t need a firearm 99.99% of the time. You will never need a firearm until you do. But you will never know when that time will come, if ever, until it happens. And it could be anywhere any time.


These posts were not directly in reference to one another, but are both pertinent to the following:




It was always my belief that one reason you need to inform is because there is not supposed to be a master list of who has a CCP. Does local LE know? Maybe the "nonexistent" master list is a federal thing but local LE knows? I don't know what the answer is supposed to be but personally I think there IS a master list AND local LE knows. Someone enlighten me.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

bbsoup said:


> These posts were not directly in reference to one another, but are both pertinent to the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Local law enforcement knows because when they read your license plate it comes back that you are a concealed carrier.(In Ohio) which tells them that the owner of that vehicle is not a felon. Doesnt mean the owner is in the car until they check your license.In West Virginia it does NOT "read" on their vehicle plates. It varies from state to state. The FBI check only verifies that you are not a criminal (Felon) attempting to buy a gun. I'm not worried about list because I'm a law abiding gun owner. We will worry about lists later.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Sean. Did not know that. There are so many issues with firearms. I gotta say, though, that I have really moved away from the "I'm not worried about it because I obey the law" camp. Your stance is a reasonable one, but only works when the laws are reasonable and reasonably enforced. The guy in the video just has a different point at which he personally thinks we need to worry, and I'm glad there are people like him out there. I'm not saying I think your later trigger point will be too late, or to imply that I think you will just lay down and give up. Sounds like you won't. Also, it's not like I have done anything about anything I disagree with, besides sit around and bitch. Sorry, I probably just should have said thanks. That's what I mean. Thanks


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

bbsoup said:


> Thanks Sean. Did not know that. There are so many issues with firearms. I gotta say, though, that I have really moved away from the "I'm not worried about it because I obey the law" camp. Your stance is a reasonable one, but only works when the laws are reasonable and reasonably enforced. The guy in the video just has a different point at which he personally thinks we need to worry, and I'm glad there are people like him out there. I'm not saying I think your later trigger point will be too late, or to imply that I think you will just lay down and give up. Sounds like you won't. Also, it's not like I have done anything about anything I disagree with, besides sit around and bitch. Sorry, I probably just should have said thanks. That's what I mean.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

I have friends in law enforcement and I can't imagine the risk of walking up to a car not knowing. On the other hand the greatest problem we face as gun owners is the left and the media exploiting a shooting such as Wisconsin. I do my part by trying to educate people about guns and gun violence. It's not the guns fault. Yes it's terrible but something else is going on in this country.Violence in gun free zones ,big cities such as Chicago where people murder for a phone or a car. When did it start that because you get fired you go and kill others. Thou shall not kill ( unless me or my family is in immanent danger) oh and a country of 525 million people that's a lot of people not to have problems.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sean Ebra said:


> I have friends in law enforcement and I can't imagine the risk of walking up to a car not knowing. On the other hand the greatest problem we face as gun owners is the left and the media exploiting a shooting such as Wisconsin. I do my part by trying to educate people about guns and gun violence. It's not the guns fault. Yes it's terrible but something else is going on in this country.Violence in gun free zones ,big cities such as Chicago where people murder for a phone or a car. When did it start that because you get fired you go and kill others. *Thou shall not kill* ( unless me or my family is in immanent danger) oh and a country of 525 million people that's a lot of people not to have problems.


FWIW....which had it been translated correctly...should have been...'Thou shalt not murder'.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Sean Ebra said:


> I have friends in law enforcement and I can't imagine the risk of walking up to a car not knowing. On the other hand the greatest problem we face as gun owners is the left and the media exploiting a shooting such as Wisconsin. I do my part by trying to educate people about guns and gun violence. It's not the guns fault. Yes it's terrible but something else is going on in this country.Violence in gun free zones ,big cities such as Chicago where people murder for a phone or a car. When did it start that because you get fired you go and kill others. Thou shall not kill ( unless me or my family is in immanent danger) oh and a country of 525 million people that's a lot of people not to have problems.


Although I do have a problem with certain police practices, I agree it takes a lot of bravery to walk up to a car not knowing what might greet you. I totally agree with everything else you said. In fact I strongly agree, but talking about the swamp or about our creator are no no's here. Shhh.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It's ok, I saw this week on one of the debates that 150 million people were killed by guns in recent years, so we'll all be gone soon!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting topic.
Here's something that is also interesting.
When I took my classes on CCW the instructor was an active police officer. He advised us to use caution when carrying in a vehicle. Here is his reasoning:
He said, if you have someone with you in the car and you have your firearm in say, the enclosed console between the seats, or the glove box, an officer might conclude that the unlicensed person has unfettered access to the firearm, and is therefore in violation. 
He pointed out that some police officers are of the opinion that the public should not be allowed to own firearms or carry them. If you pay attention to the news, you've probably seen news clips of a few high ranking police officials who are anti-2nd amendment, or at the very least, anti-CCW.
He recommended that in those instances where you are in a vehicle (of any kind), you should have the firearm concealed on your body, so to speak. 
I consider his logic and reasoning sound.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I believe it's written.. to be on your person or secure in a vehicle. (Example) Accident and your vehicle rolls over and throws your unsecured weapon into the street.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The simple solution is....keep your firearm on you.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

The law states to conceal is having it on your person or have your weapon locked or secured in a separate compartment while loaded. Secured is nothin more than a glove compartment/center council or something as simple as a zippered bag. 
If you leave the vehicle and your weapon is still inside in a secured place with a non-CCW holder still in the vehicle you are in violation


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> The simple solution is....keep your firearm on you.


Things are so simple yet somehow many want to make them so complicated.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

I drove 45 minutes to a State patrol vehicle inspection site . Put the gun in the glove box. Informed the inspector as he began the inspection and he said "Your not allowed to have guns on state property" I just played it off wondering what I was supposed to do with it? Hide it in the bushes down the road? He never said another word about it. I contacted a cc lawyer and he had to put me on hold to ask another lawyer who told me I could have gotten in trouble even though it was in my vehicle in a glove box.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Doesn’t the state own the highways???! BS flag on that comment!!


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Been boarded by USCG while carrying and never had an issue. Treat them like any other LEO. All they wanted to know was where it was.


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Specwar said:


> Doesn’t the state own the highways???! BS flag on that comment!!


True story but I agree its bull . I don't remember seeing any signs posted either. Fact is there's too many gray areas in the concealed carry laws.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Sean Ebra said:


> True story but I agree its bull . I don't remember seeing any signs posted either. Fact is there's too many gray areas in the concealed carry laws.


That and sometimes officers relay incorrect info for one reason or another.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

vc1111; 
If you pay attention to the news, you've probably seen news clips of a few high ranking police officials who are anti-2nd amendment, or at the very least, anti-CCW.
He recommended that in those instances where you are in a vehicle (of any kind), you should have the firearm concealed on your body, so to speak.
I consider his logic and reasoning sound.

I respectfully disagree with your statement about "high ranking police officials".
Maybe lately or on CNN, but the news i watch, i've never seen or heard that.
I realize that many different people have many different opinions, and maybe 1 or 2 said that, but the vast majority of ANY officers i've seen are dead set against anyone tampering with our second amendment rights.
And let me also say, i am a news junky when not in my shop. I typically watch Fox, but i do click over to CNN to see how anti-Trumpers feel about the world.

I don't care to argue about this point as i don't want to trigger the moderaters.
Just my opinion.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^ I know one thing...I am very thankful to live in a county with a sheriff that has a very, very long,proven history of being pro 2nd Amendment and CCL.
Unfortunately, after many years, he's hanging his badge up and retiring. Out of the two candidates running to take his place, both are good guys but one feels exactly about the 2nd Amendment and CCL as Sheriff Phalen does and he'll get mine and the wife's vote for sure.


----------

